# Cracked Windscreen



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

On washing my M/H last Sunday afternoon I found the windscreen badly damaged where presumably a stone has hit it causing a small shatter around a cm dia with cracks going off around 5cm in various directions. This is on the drivers side just below the line of direct vision.

There is absolutely no way this damage was on the screen when I last used it and therefore I can only summise that someone has walked up our lane and decided to throw a stone at the windscreen. Whilst it is covered by insurance I still have a £100 excess to pay!

As we are away this Friday and cannot get it fixed before we leave I am comtemplating having it fixed on site. has anyone else done this whilst away?

Mark


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

you don't say where you're going, but if in the UK mainland, it shouldn't be too much of problem, most screen repairs are done on site anyway, biggest prob might be the lack of screens and it being a bank holiday weekend, if it's an A class then you might struggle anyway.

Kev.

PS RAC have a windscreen arm, and they have the back up to find you wherever you are, unlike the smaller companies, although they generally give good service.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Had mine done on site and I was amazed how uncomplicated it was. Our Hymer A Class is a K reg but they had the screen in stock and it took them about 2 hours from start to finish. The £100 excess might hurt but as the cost of a new screen can easily reach £1000 or more on some A Classes it's got to be worth having windscreen insurance.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello

I had a new windscreen fitted 2months ago, then didnt use the motorhome for a month, when I went to use it there was a very large crack down the centre of it. We were going away that night, so went to autoglass on the way, who said that the screen wasnt going anywhere, and that they would order a new one.

two weeks later a new windscreen fitted they wanted to keep the motorhome for a day before and 2 daysafter, to ensure that it wasnt moved. To be on the sure side so to speak.

Pat


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Guys

Thanks for the replies.

We are, fortunately only going away in the UK and have at the moment arranged for Autoglass to come out to the site we are staying on Monday morning. They need two people to fit the glass and this is the earliest they can do it. The down side is that we will need to drive home around an hour after they have fitted it!

As it's a Peugeot Boxer the screens are readily available.

If after the drive to site on Friday the cracks have not increased I might phone them and re-arrange it for after we get back home.

Mark


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

I've had mine replaced on an X250 base and it was quite straightforward - and only £100 the invoice that they gave me was nearly £1200!! You will probably be advised not to drive the vehicle for a while if its a bonded one but if the van you own is the one in your avatar - I believe it sits in a rubber so you will be able to drive it straight away.

Not sure about having it done whilst on site - had problems a couple of years ago just getting an AA truck on site for locked in keys (Caravan Club of course!!) Best to check beforehand - not all wardens are the same!!!!! :roll:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I was going to ask about the x250 screens. Well I will-do they bond them back up to the scuttle afterwards ? Always been at the back of my mind that one. 8O 

steve


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

They do rebond if you remind them of the water ingress problems - mine was redone quite badly... Also the bonnet has to be removed and the refitting left alot to be desired.


----------

